# Hunting Jackass



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm not a hunter but I don't have a problem with hunting or hunters. EXCEPT... some jack*** dropped off his deer carcass in the middle of the Simpson River Recreation Site kayak launch. Been there for days I guess because it's already really ripe. It's pretty disgusting to try to launch a boat (or use that area to fish from) and the person that did it needs someone to go shit in their living room. Which is probably a shithole anyway. **holes like that give hunters a bad name.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lil Stanky Stanky


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There are plenty of woods in that area.
Somebody just wanted attention.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Same idiots that leave corn bags along the roads gives us all a bad name


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

That was mine, My bad, I thought it would have drifted off. I threw another one in there a lil while ago with that one and pushed em out as far as I could with a stick....

And no, im not gonna take a dump in my living room Nancy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Possibly drifted there and not placed there on purpose? Have no idea. But a possibility? I never dump my carcass and guts in a water way etc... In the woods off the path and roads well away from where you'd interact with it and the yotes and bears take care of it real quick. When I lived in navarre, I had an area I dumped my cleaned deer mess and the bears would drag every piece off before the next morning.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

delta dooler said:


> That was mine, My bad, I thought it would have drifted off. I threw another one in there a lil while ago with that one and pushed em out as far as I could with a stick....
> 
> And no, im not gonna take a dump in my living room Nancy.
> 
> ...


You know that is admission of a crime? Illegal dumping. So you're either a lying jack*** or just a moronic jack**. *Either way. Maybe I'll send this thread to the FWC and Escambia county Sheriffs and see what they think. You don't want to smell my shit in your living room, why should I have to smell yours in my playground? I can't say this strongly enough,* *** YOU.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

barefootangler said:


> You know that is admission of a crime? Illegal dumping. So you're either a lying jackass or just a moronic jackass. Either way. Maybe I'll send this thread to the FWC and Escambia county Sheriffs and see what they think. You don't want to smell my shit in your living room, why should I have to smell yours in my playground? I can't say this strongly enough, FUCK YOU.


I thought I was the moronic jackass?
Your not gonna give my title to everyone. I won’t allow it Mr Internet Tough Guy!


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

Telum Pisces said:


> Possibly drifted there and not placed there on purpose? Have no idea. But a possibility? I never dump my carcass and guts in a water way etc... In the woods off the path and roads well away from where you'd interact with it and the yotes and bears take care of it real quick. When I lived in navarre, I had an area I dumped my cleaned deer mess and the bears would drag every piece off before the next morning.


There were numerous pieces laying around, so no it was placed there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

barefootangler said:


> You know that is admission of a crime? Illegal dumping. So you're either a lying jackass or just a moronic jackass. Either way. Maybe I'll send this thread to the FWC and Escambia county Sheriffs and see what they think. You don't want to smell my shit in your living room, why should I have to smell yours in my playground? I can't say this strongly enough, FUCK YOU.


Don't angle while barefoot and maybe you won't step in shit. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

Decided to just send to the FWC, they have more power than the sheriff. Here's from the FWC website for those of you who hunt but were unaware of proper carcass disposal.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

barefootangler said:


> Decided to just send to the FWC, they have more power than the sheriff. Here's from the FWC website for those of you who hunt but were unaware of proper carcass disposal.
> View attachment 1073816


Those are tips, not rules!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Dooler is from MS so sending anything to the FWC won't help. I had a game warden pull up to my camp on YR and question me on a hog carcass that was dumped into the river. I assured him I didn't know who did it but he said he thought I did. Still not sure who did. I haven't killed a hog in several years.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That’s about par for Dooler. Driving some 115 miles or so just to dump a deer carcass and piss off a libretard.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Those are tips, not rules!


On the FWC website these are stated as requirements, not tips.

"What is the required way to dispose of a deer carcass?

Hunters, taxidermists and meat processors should ensure the carcass or any remains are double-bagged and 1) disposed of in a waste receptacle for collection by a waste disposal provider, 2) taken directly to a Class I landfill, or 3) disposed of by commercial incineration.

FWC-approved deer carcass disposal options "


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

barefootangler said:


> Maybe I'll send this thread to the FWC and Escambia county Sheriffs and see what they think.


Now you have me wondering if it really happened SINCE YOU DON'T HAVE A CLUE WHAT COUNTY SIMPSON RIVER REC SITE IS IN.

It's in Santa Rosa county YOU MORONIC JACKASS( since that seems to be your favorite phrase.)


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

kingfish501 said:


> Now you have me wondering if it really happened SINCE YOU DON'T HAVE A CLUE WHAT COUNTY SIMPSON RIVER REC SITE IS IN.
> 
> It's in Santa Rosa county YOU MORONIC JACKASS( since that seems to be your favorite phrase.)


Yes I did say Escambia thinking that the jackass was from that county. Bad assumption I see. I do realize that the site is in Santa Rosa county. Do you object to my characterizing the person that did this as a dipshit? If you think it's fine what he did then you are part of the problem.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting on a public forum and calling people names is not going to help your case. There is no need for that.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

WRM is that you?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

barefootangler said:


> Yes I did say Escambia thinking that the jackass was from that county. Bad assumption I see. I do realize that the site is in Santa Rosa county. Do you object to my characterizing the person that did this as a dipshit? If you think it's fine what he did then you are part of the problem.


What does what county you THINK a person committing a crime from have to do with anything? You call the county you THINK a crime happened in so they can investigate. Maybe it works differently in whatever yankee hellhole you ran away from, but here in Florida, there is a matter of jurisdiction. 

Call ESCO for a non-crime in Santa Rosa and they'll laugh at you just like we are doing.

What I was objecting to is you calling people moronic jackasses that had nothing to do with this, so put down crack pipe and calm down.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I put that deer there. Go find another place to launch your plastic boat. This is hunting season.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Good Times, I needed a laugh first thing this morning. I just keep hearing Bugs Bunny's voice in my head, "What a maroon"! Love it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I put that deer there. Go find another place to launch your plastic boat. This is hunting season.


I'm heading that way right now to dump some hog carcasses.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I think WRM made bail lol. No body on here said it’s right but your not helping your case by acting childish.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

billyb said:


> Getting on a public forum and calling people names is not going to help your case. There is no need for that.


You are right and I have edited my posts so as not to offend sensitive eyes.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You missed the FU.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHHAHA I love this site.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Barefoot and WRM had a love child.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't know who WRM is don't care. How is it wrong for me to come on the forum blasting someone for illegal, anti-social and downright disgusting defilement of public property that many peope use and TRY to enjoy every day, but it's totally cool to rip me for calling a spade a spade? Even your "super moderator" chooses to side with some self-entitled lowlife that infringes on other people's rights rather than with decent people that just want to be able to have a pleasant experience in an otherwise beautiful place. Wow.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

How to quickly ruin any sort of reputation you may have had or wanted on the forum: have barefoot in your name...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

barefootangler said:


> Don't know who WRM is don't care. How is it wrong for me to come on the forum blasting someone for illegal, anti-social and downright disgusting defilement of public property that many peope use and TRY to enjoy every day, but it's totally cool to rip me for calling a spade a spade? Even your "super moderator" chooses to side with some self-entitled lowlife that infringes on other people's rights rather than with decent people that just want to be able to have a pleasant experience in an otherwise beautiful place. Wow.


First, no one sided with whoever dumped that carcass...but after you decided to froth at the mouth, people started picking at you. If you are going to rant and rave, better grow some thick skin...and when you call someone a moronic jackass, better be prepared to get your little feelings hurt.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mr. barefootangler
i have a good attorney you may want to call. look up william rodger mitchell in p'cola.
jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

barefootangler said:


> I can't say this strongly enough,* *** YOU.


Can you say it just a bit stronger? I know a lot of the -----YOU words. ---- YOU*, ---- *YOUR M----*, ---- *YOUR S***** and so on but never seen the ** YOU.

Please help me so I can quit trying to figure out your weak rant words.

FYI on a scale of 1 to 10 I'll give your stinky carcass rant a 4. Use more ---- WAFFLE and ---- for brains words in the future.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


>


That dude just pulled the old razzle dazzle on that reindeer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

another crackhead post? i smell fun in the future.
jack


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

barefootangler said:


> You know that is admission of a crime? Illegal dumping. So you're either a lying jack*** or just a moronic jack**. *Either way. Maybe I'll send this thread to the FWC and Escambia county Sheriffs and see what they think. You don't want to smell my shit in your living room, why should I have to smell yours in my playground? I can't say this strongly enough,* *** YOU.


Ill be sure to drop every deer, hog, coyote off right there in the same spot and hope youre there to see me do it. 

Be sure to send this to every law enforcement agency you can, tell them rejects to come get me. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1073828


Noo noo I think he did the ole slap nuts procedure.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

really, the bottom line is if you're hunting a jackass, i think we found one.....the op.
jack


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I love this place!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Noo noo I think he did the ole slap nuts procedure.


Too high, definitely got him in the starfish.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This guy (OP) is just plain nuts!

Where'd he go? We need more entertainment!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rumor has it he's talking to his attorney, wrm. .lol. hahahahaha
jack


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I spent all day cleaning the garage...this was some nice humor to get me back going


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I knew I liked this guy from the start. Lol


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

barefootangler said:


> Don't know who WRM is don't care.


That's exactly what WRM would say


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Someone is gonna feel even shittier in the morning when they decide to check the forum as the spirits are wearing off. 

As my dad would say, “you’d bitch with your balls in a vice.” Probably called green jeans a time or two on someone dumping fish carcasses back into the water... Save your entitled environmental rants for your he-man woman hating club meetings and off of the forum.

Next time before you post ask yourself: 1. Did this negatively impact my life? If the answer is no then keep your hurt feelings to yourself.
2. Did this negatively impact my friends or family? If the answer is no please see solution to question
#1.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The name calling was unnecessary but anybody who thinks it’s ok to dump a deer carcass at a public pier/kayak launch seriously needs to reevaluate your standards.
I know some of you are just stirring the pot but I’ve been on here long enough to know that a few of you think this is perfectly fine and you should not be encouraged.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like a group of kids picking on another.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There is nothing better then watching grown men act immature! 

Carry on!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

#makebullyinggreatagain


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Leaving your trash in a public place is a low-class move. It was probably some kids (< 25 yo) who are still a custom to someone else cleaning up their messes for them. I can't say that I didn't do stupid shit like that when I was 16 - 20ish. It pisses me off to see people do that now, but as penance for my past stupidity, I go ahead and clean it up just like someone had to do for me. I don't see where Barefoot said anything about fixing the problem by dragging it out of the middle of the ramp and off into the woods or something.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

It would piss me off too but I wouldn’t let it ruin my day let alone bitch about it to a bunch of people I don’t know who can do nothing to help the situation. I get it if you want to rant but know your audience. If you dump deer or fish carcasses at a public boat launch I’d venture to guess you probably leave your shopping cart in the middle of a handicap spot right next to the cart corral and I don’t think any regular member fits that category. Search the forum for supporting evidence of the latter.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

What the OP intended:










*How the thread actually turned out:*


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

SouthernAngler said:


> It would piss me off too but I wouldn’t let it ruin my day let alone bitch about it to a bunch of people I don’t know who can do nothing to help the situation. I get it if you want to rant but know your audience. If you dump deer or fish carcasses at a public boat launch I’d venture to guess you probably leave your shopping cart in the middle of a handicap spot right next to the cart corral and I don’t think any regular member fits that category. Search the forum for supporting evidence of the latter.


Yeah pretty much this. Dumping the carcass was a dick move but the likelihood that his rant was reaching the culprit was exceedingly low, and then missing that he was being needled and going into a tirade against another poster just got him justifiably flamed. Popcorn factor was good. Not CCC's floating Mass part good, but still good.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

billyb said:


> Getting on a public forum and calling people names is not going to help your case. There is no need for that.


*Wait! . . . I thought that's what these forums were for???*


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Where I hunt in MS we just dump the carcasses into an open field nobody hunts, the buzzards and coyotes and other meat eating varmints make pretty quick work of it!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

We bait the yotes in with them.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> We bait the yotes in with them.


Sometimes we put them along the edge of the driveway coming into the camp for that purpose, gives the guys who don't go out hunting for deer something to keep an eye out for!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

69Viking said:


> Sometimes we put them along the edge of the driveway coming into the camp for that purpose, gives the guys who don't go out hunting for deer something to keep an eye out for!


yep, we call it bait-n-bake. love some good baked yote.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> yep, we call it bait-n-bake. love some good baked yote.
> jack


We've never ate the Yotes, are you saying they're actually good tasting?


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

69Viking said:


> We've never ate the Yotes, are you saying they're actually good tasting?


Tastes kind of like your next-door neighbor's Setter but a little chewy.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

We’ve dumped coyotes on the gut pile before and they were right there the next week. Even the buzzards wouldn’t eat them.


----------

